
Problem Behaviours in Software Development Teams and How to Fix Them - boristsr
https://www.gdcorner.com/2020/02/28/ProblemBehavioursInSoftwareTeams.html
======
chriscatoya
"Everything is urgent," and "Bypassing process to report issues" I think have
roots in an inability to appreciate the "Cost of Delay" (and Cost of Delay
Divided by Duration) between items of work. Consequently, an inability to
prioritize appropriately in terms of importance and urgency across competing
needs of various stakeholders. Cost of Delay as a framework is helpful in
getting those involved speaking the same language (and scaling) in terms of
value, time to result, and value of time cycle. In this respect it isn't
always necessarily valuable to "Automate everything possible" \- the Cost of
Delay (whether in terms of value at risk, or value of the other items that
could be done with time savings) isn't there for some tasks.

(disclosure: I ran multiple teams across a game studio with over 1Bn
downloads)

Cost of Delay primer: [http://blackswanfarming.com/cost-of-
delay/](http://blackswanfarming.com/cost-of-delay/)

~~~
boristsr
Yeah, good point. I'd say that's very related. In those circumstances
appropriate comparisons of cost (both cost of work, and potential losses from
delay) aren't being made and prioritization is not happening.

